# Carp Spots in North East Ohio (Cleveland)



## JoyAnonymous (Sep 14, 2021)

Hello All,

I have fished for carp a bunch during my University days at Cincinnati but now that I am post-grad and living back near Lakewood I need to find some good lakes, rivers or reservoirs that have a decent carp population that I can start spending my time with!

I will not ask for any specifics as I imagine many spots are hard found and hold sentimental value just some public waterways with solid populations of Carp to target!

Thanks for any advice you can give. I have in the past fished the fords or the Rocky River as well as hiked and sight cast to carp, and then I know some local lakes have some carp often stocked to help control plant growth or as after thoughts but was wondering if there were any great carp waterways I wasn't aware of?

All info is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## twobob (Sep 24, 2004)

The Rock is loaded with carp and close to home if you're in Lakewood. Cedar Point Rd. bridge is a good spot so is the lagoon dam


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Spancer Lake as well as Rocky. Also some fun available with suckers in the Rocky. East Harbor is loaded in the spring as the shallows warm..


----------



## MB1966 (9 mo ago)

I too, love carpin...


----------



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

Coe lake Berea. I'm actually going to try this weekend.


----------



## JoyAnonymous (Sep 14, 2021)

cast-off said:


> Coe lake Berea. I'm actually going to try this weekend.


Any luck at Coe?


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

I've seen bow fishing at pymatuning and caught them at mosquito on crappie minnows. Never knew they were in coe lake. Wouldn't surprise me I've caught goby there too


----------

